# Miya is beginning to decline in health



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Took Miya to the vet again today after her diagnosis of tracheal collapse. The vet ran her bloodwork again since August. Her thyroid is back to normal. Aside from the meds (Enalapril and Furosemide) for the CHF the vet gave an antibiotic for the lung infection she’s developed. I’ve been able to feed her three times a day and she put on 2 ounces. She’s at the initial stages of kidney disease. He said it’s imperative she drinks more and eats more hence he gave me a nutrical supplement to feed her. She can no longer go for walks due to the seizures but she does enjoy her buggy rides. Please everyone keep her in your prayers so that I am able to have a little more time with her....🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Prayers to you and Miya!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sending prayers and hugs for Miya.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Prayer to you and Miya


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

leena365 said:


> Please everyone keep her in your prayers so that I am able to have a little more time with her


:crying:

Ricky and his Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Warm wishes for both of you! :hug:


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

&#128560;&#128158;&#128158;&#128591; &#128158;&#128158;&#128591;&#128560; 

*Thoughts and Prayers*​


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh no! Many thoughts and prayers for you. :grouphug:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear this. How old is Miya? We are thinking of you both.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Prayers for you and Miya. 💕


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

She is 11. Took her to the vet and he started her on vetmedin the other heart medication and I was happy to note she had put on weight from my force feedings. Maybe I still have some time with her. Thank you God 🙏


----------



## pete/olive (Oct 29, 2018)

I am sorry to hear this! My Olive is just past 2 years old and she chokes every time I give her a treat? it is like she is coaching? And has developed a really bad breath? I feed her a homemade food consisting of beef broccoli kale sea meal spinach pumpkin various fruits blackberries blueberries apple green beans flax seeds. I don't know why her breath smells so bad? her teeth and gums are perfect


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

pete/olive said:


> I am sorry to hear this! My Olive is just past 2 years old and she chokes every time I give her a treat? it is like she is coaching? And has developed a really bad breath? I feed her a homemade food consisting of beef broccoli kale sea meal spinach pumpkin various fruits blackberries blueberries apple green beans flax seeds. I don't know why her breath smells so bad? her teeth and gums are perfect


I'm perplexed my your comments. Apparently, Olive can eat and swallow her food but Chokes on Treats? What treats does Olive cough and choke on?

Chronic bad breath is an indication of a bigger health problem, if it's not due to poor dental hygiene. Ongoing bad breath can indicate medical problems in a pet's mouth, respiratory system, gastrointestinal tract or organs.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

My prayers are with you leena365💖


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

pete/olive said:


> I am sorry to hear this! My Olive is just past 2 years old and she chokes every time I give her a treat? it is like she is coaching? And has developed a really bad breath? I feed her a homemade food consisting of beef broccoli kale sea meal spinach pumpkin various fruits blackberries blueberries apple green beans flax seeds. I don't know why her breath smells so bad? her teeth and gums are perfect


I am curious if this homemade diet is nutritionally balanced. Do you know? Is there a source of calcium? The teeth may look good but there could be something going on under the the gum line or a tooth could be cracked. I would have her checked by a vet for any dental or health issues.


----------



## CarolMS60 (Sep 27, 2020)

Sending our prayers that you get the gift of extended time to be with your beloved Miya!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

​


mudpuppymama said:


> I am curious if this homemade diet is nutritionally balanced. Do you know? Is there a source of calcium? The teeth may look good but there could be something going on under the the gum line or a tooth could be cracked. I would have her checked by a vet for any dental or health issues.


I never remember having a Vet tell me any of my previous dogs needed their teeth cleaned. Patti is 2-years 8-months and my Vet has never mentioned any problems with teeth on this dog or our daughter's Golden-Doodle teeth who is seven years old.

I decided to look at Patti's teeth and they're white with a tiny bit a yellow on her two canines. Her teeth are whiter than mine. I give her Greenies several times a week and she gnaws on antler bones for a few minutes a couple of times a day. After breakfast in the morning and after she eats in the evening. She's on Honest Kitchen food.

I've NEVER brushed a dog's teeth. NEVER heard that is was recommended. I wonder about all this concern and expense regarding teeth cleaning.

Karen has never said she brushes her three dogs teeth. Tom King doesn't mention he brushes his dozen or more dogs teeth. :grin2:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam brushes all the dogs' teeth, but not every day. She uses Coconut oil.

We strongly recommend not to feed compressed chews, like Greenies. Years ago, one of our babies, that someone else owned, died from an impaction from a Greenie chunk.

Wishing the best for Miya!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I brush Scout and Truffles teeth daily. Even with daily brushing there have been problems, four tooth fractures with an abscess. If they had not had their teeth cleaned I would not have known there was a problem. They had a examine before the cleaning and the dentist thought their teeth looked good. I'm guessing if the teeth were just cleaned, the problem teeth would loosen and fall out. The untreated abscess could cause serious problems.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And one day, Heather is going to post a video of Truffles' tooth brushing routine!

:wink2:


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Please listen to Tom, one of my friends almost lost her dog, several years ago, from a Greenie. 
Heather, this is your second request for a video. Teeth brushing isn’t welcomed by any of our kids, I do it anyway but they would prefer I take a long hike off a short pier instead😆


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

JaJa said:


> Please listen to Tom, one of my friends almost lost her dog, several years ago, from a Greenie.
> Heather, this is your second request for a video. Teeth brushing isn't welcomed by any of our kids, I do it anyway but they would prefer I take a long hike off a short pier instead&#128518;


Yes please listen to Tom. There was also a recent post by Karen on the $1800 greenie that Kodi ate which caused an impaction. The ingredients list of a greenie are enough to prevent me from ever feeding one, yet alone the more serious problems. In my opinion, dog chews typically cause more problems than they fix such as broken teeth and digestive issues. And people still need to get their dogs teeth cleaned anyway. In nature, animals grab prey, bite through fur, hide and feathers and rip and tear flesh off of carcasses. These all help to clean teeth but no modern dog does this, even raw fed ones who typically eat ground food. Small mouths, crowded teeth and bad bites make keeping the teeth clean even more of a challenge. My dogs have small mouths and I just wipe their teeth and gums with a damp wash cloth since I cannot get a toothbrush in there. I believe in doing what may help and cannot hurt and wiping their teeth only takes a couple minutes per day.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Tom King said:


> Pam brushes all the dogs' teeth, but not every day. She uses Coconut oil.
> 
> We strongly recommend not to feed compressed chews, like Greenies. Years ago, one of our babies, that someone else owned, died from an impaction from a Greenie chunk.
> 
> Wishing the best for Miya!


Oh! My... I've had problems with Hamilyan cheese and a Bully Stick ending up in a Vet visit. Now Greenies are a problem. Guess I might occasionally attempt teeth brushing. :grin2:


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> Oh! My... I've had problems with Hamilyan cheese and a Bully Stick ending up in a Vet visit. Now Greenies are a problem. Guess I might occasionally attempt teeth brushing. :grin2:


It is ironic that we read all about the horrors of feeding bones to dogs, yet I do not hear much about the dangers of supposedly "healthy" chews. This illustrates how we can be brainwashed by marketing tactics. I am not saying bones cannot cause issues but let's be fair and not lull people into a false sense of security with other types of chews!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> It is ironic that we read all about the horrors of feeding bones to dogs, yet I do not hear much about the dangers of supposedly "healthy" chews. This illustrates how we can be brainwashed by marketing tactics. I am not saying bones cannot cause issues but let's be fair and not lull people into a false sense of security with other types of chews!


Patti still acts like a playful puppy. Every day I pick up toys all over the house. She's like having 2-year-old toddler. Patti chews are on stuff toys, plays tug of war with robe toys, dish towels and loves to play fetch with a football, which is probably why her teeth aren't dirty. She, also, gnaws on split antlers. She likes the bone marrow in them but isn't very successful at getting too much out since the antlers are as old as she is.

There's probably not a huge problem with "healthy" chews or they would be taken off the market. Toy Dogs are probably more prone to problems than large dogs.

I once tried giving Patti the soft-end of a raw chicken wing. She picked it out of her food bowl and placed in on a chair with a perplexed look like: Mama this is Raw! :surprise: LOL!! May try it again sometime.

*Sorry this discussion has gotten Off Topic about the Heartbreaking news about Myia.* &#128148;


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> It is ironic that we read all about the horrors of feeding bones to dogs, yet I do not hear much about the dangers of supposedly "healthy" chews. This illustrates how we can be brainwashed by marketing tactics. I am not saying bones cannot cause issues but let's be fair and not lull people into a false sense of security with other types of chews!


I think you're right, I think there is a false sense of security with all chews, to be honest. I think some of that comes from people looking for a chew to occupy their puppy or dog when they aren't supervising, and that can make even the safer chews dangerous, especially when people aren't aware of the risks.

It's hard to weigh the risks in context because there are situational and physical factors. But it helps to know about other experiences. I hadn't heard of cracked teeth on Himalayan chews until this forum. Mine doesn't pay much attention to them, but that information led me to watch him more closely with it and determine it was okay for him since he barely gnaws on it. But now I'm aware and I can make than assessment with my next puppy, knowing it might not be good for him. Everyone has to learn about their own dog and their chewing style, and decide what they're comfortable with, how often, and under what circumstances. Some are inherently more risky than others, like compressed chews, which I won't use. Bully sticks are the perfect (and nearly only) chew for my Havanese, but they have not been a good fit for others, and even dangerous for some like Mikki, or an aggressive chewer. My Havanese is a "gobbler," so anything with any chance of breaking off large pieces is absolutely not happening.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I think you're right, I think there is a false sense of security with all chews, to be honest. I think some of that comes from people looking for a chew to occupy their puppy or dog when they aren't supervising, and that can make even the safer chews dangerous, especially when people aren't aware of the risks.
> 
> It's hard to weigh the risks in context because there are situational and physical factors. But it helps to know about other experiences. I hadn't heard of cracked teeth on Himalayan chews until this forum. Mine doesn't pay much attention to them, but that information led me to watch him more closely with it and determine it was okay for him since he barely gnaws on it. But now I'm aware and I can make than assessment with my next puppy, knowing it might not be good for him. Everyone has to learn about their own dog and their chewing style, and decide what they're comfortable with, how often, and under what circumstances. Some are inherently more risky than others, like compressed chews, which I won't use. Bully sticks are the perfect (and nearly only) chew for my Havanese, but they have not been a good fit for others, and even dangerous for some like Mikki, or an aggressive chewer. My Havanese is a "gobbler," so anything with any chance of breaking off large pieces is absolutely not happening.


Great point about knowing your dog's chewing style! This really helps determine what is safer for your dog. Mia is a dainty chewer...not a gulper at all. My yorkie is the complete opposite and cannot be trusted with much of anything!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> Patti still acts like a playful puppy. Every day I pick up toys all over the house. She's like having 2-year-old toddler. Patti chews are on stuff toys, plays tug of war with robe toys, dish towels and loves to play fetch with a football, which is probably why her teeth aren't dirty. She, also, gnaws on split antlers. She likes the bone marrow in them but isn't very successful at getting too much out since the antlers are as old as she is.
> 
> There's probably not a huge problem with "healthy" chews or they would be taken off the market. Toy Dogs are probably more prone to problems than large dogs.
> 
> ...


My yorkie rips and tears the yard with his mouth when he digs. This really helps his canine teeth stay clean, however I don't wish a digging dog on anyone. Raw hide treats have been around for years and are notorious for causing problems...so not sure how many dogs would need to be hurt before they take a chew off the market. As owners we need to make these decisions, however I wish there were more warnings about them. We sometimes assume something is safe when it is not because we think gee these have been around for awhile...they must be okay. Mia did not have a speck of tartar on her teeth until she got to be about seven years old...not sure if age has something to do with it. She has a problem with her mouth not being big enough for her tongue so it always hangs out on that one side and I think this is what causing her problem. She rarely gets any tartar on the other side. So I do think the dentition structure has something to do with why some dogs develop tartar more than others. Even so she has only needed two cleanings in 12 years so I feel pretty lucky about that.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

This is also reminding me of the issue in the past with meat jerky dog treats coming from China and causing deaths. There are always issues of things on the market that are/were harmful for people long before they were pulled. Unfortunately, the same issues persist for our pets. Mudpuppymama, I have learned and researched the issue of cracked teeth based on your posts on previous threads. I really appreciated your information. 
Good points EvaE1izabeth, each dog is different.


----------

